# Case w/Filters



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm working on building a gaming rig and was trying to narrow down my decision on a case. Yes, I know this isn't the building thread and since the question was specific to the case, thought I'd ask here.

Having pets (dog and a cat), I was thinking about getting a case that had filters, but, I can't seem to find a parameter on NewEgg that allows me to find those easy.

After hours of manually looking, I found this. Not sure if it's any good or if it's the only one.

Any suggestions on good cases with top/side filters?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm you will probably have to buy aftermarket filters i dont know of many cases that have them...

i also have pets so i know how you feel =/ ill link you some here in a minute

http://www.xoxide.com/12alfanfil.html will work. also comes in silver, and in 80mm. green if you really want. those are the best, there are others that will let in more air but less dust will get caught. if your not hardcore anything or overclocking a ton these will work fine


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Forcifer. So don't worry too much if the case doesn't have one since nearly none of them do? With something like this, I could just add one of these to the outside?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the antec armor has filters on the intake fans


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Did you have a link for that Owned? Can't seem to find it with searching on NewEgg (unless it's spelled incorrectly).

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

antec 900 or thermaltake armor? never heard of antec armor...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

never mind its the thermaltake armor (i always get antec and thermaltake mixed up for some reason)


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

No wonder I couldn't find it  Thanks! I'll take a look. And, as was suggested, if I don't find one I like with a filter built in, I could always add a filter.

Thanks again guys for the great advice!!!


----------

